# My first case mod+Cable Management ---> Antec 900



## finndrummer (Apr 25, 2010)

*Antec 900 ---> Mod+Black interior+Cable Management*

it was not easy and took me a day and half to finish it. I already made a small modification with the small hole near the psu for cable management. friday i received my new asus 5870 + corsair HX750 so i decided to complete the work. hope you like it.

Before











Drill two extra 1/4" Holes






Sanding






Used a black spray paint














Finished look


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn you!!!! Now I want to make my 900 that neat and tidy...


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, It was not easy especially for a first case mode ever.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks a ton better than it did at stock. Are you planning to do anything else to it? Maybe cut a hole in the bottom so you can flip your PSU over?


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe but not in the near futur, i want to have a break  i also want to do the back gap to change the cpu fan with ease.


----------



## mibu (Apr 30, 2010)

good！


----------



## Pistol Pow3r (May 18, 2010)

Nice, it looks like a Antec 900 II now. I like how you routed the cables. I have an Antec 902. Can you tell me if you'e left door (one with window in) is lose. Mine doesn't attach very well...


----------



## TIGR (May 18, 2010)

Nice job finndrummer, looks good.


----------



## stevednmc (May 18, 2010)

That looks fantastic! Might have just inspired me to paint the interior of my silverstone FT01!


----------



## Xorgetra (May 18, 2010)

Awesome , i wish my antec 900 was like that ^^"


----------



## afw (May 18, 2010)

Wow .. good job...  ...


----------



## n-ster (May 18, 2010)

AWESOME job, props to you


----------



## Loosenut (May 18, 2010)

Wow, nicely done, you should put this in the case gallery so we can rate it.

Congrats Finndrummer on a beautiful case


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> it was not easy and took me a day and half to finish it. I already made a small modification with the small hole near the psu for cable management. friday i received my new asus 5870 + corsair HX750 so i decided to complete the work. hope you like it.
> 
> Finished look
> 
> ...




Well done my friend, *well done.*


----------



## BraveSoul (May 18, 2010)

looks much better , good job
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------

